# Any big guys wanna be mounted?



## Cowboyfur (Oct 22, 2018)

Howdy, I got a particular fetish I've been meaning to scratch for a while: riding. I get aroused by the idea of my character mounting big guys up like a horse and riding them around. If you wanna know more, check out my f-list.
F-list - Warning He also comes in human flavor if you're interested. Even if you wanna play on discord/kik, shoot me a PM and we can talk. Welp, giddyup!


----------



## Cowboyfur (Oct 25, 2018)

Sweet, feel free to shoot me a PM


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 25, 2018)

>Anatomically Correct
>Hyper dicks

Dude, you can't have both at once V:


----------



## Baalf (Oct 25, 2018)

I've never thought about an RPG like this, but ironically Benny Jackdaw would be perfect for it since he is a very large character who happens to be a quadruped.


----------



## Cowboyfur (Oct 31, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Cowboyfur (Feb 7, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Baalf (Feb 7, 2019)

I told you I was interested.


----------



## SoFloJojo (Feb 9, 2019)

Sounds fun, I'm down to RP with you. However it doesn't let me PM you


----------



## shadowangely (Mar 1, 2019)

hiya im interested in doing a M x M RP on discord,but my character isnt super buff :/ , but if thats alright i was wondering, for the anthro RP can my character be a demon for does he have to be an anthro ? if so we can do a anthro RP with my boy here :
sta.sh: Wolf Faolan Quick Ref 
or his dragon form sta.sh: New Dragon Faolan this is his regular demon form though if you were wondering : sta.sh: 7 By Stray Kage-dc7oulk 
i just dont have an anthro ref, but you get the idea XD


----------



## Cowboyfur (Apr 7, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Baalf (Apr 7, 2020)

You know, my offer still stands. I'm kind of not sure why you keep ignoring me.


----------



## Cowboyfur (Jun 28, 2020)

Bump


----------

